# IH 784- help please!



## racraig9137 (Apr 14, 2008)

A friend of mine bet me that I could not start his IH 784 in 15 minutes or less... Of course I accepted the challenge, but I have no clue how to start it. I don't know the exact year, but I know its either late 70's or early 80's. If anyone knows how to start it, please let me know. Thanks!!!


----------



## OneWelder (May 6, 2008)

Since nobody replied to you I Can guess, and that is all it is.
It will probaly be a 6 cyl. diesel of the 282 family- These take a lot of glow plug to start- It will probaly have a "Hydro" trans. If it does you will see four pedals to the front of operaters station.Left side Marked "R (reverse)Then "F" (Forward)- then right side has left & right Brake pedals. Directly behind (rear of staion) the F & R pedals there is a small pedal that you step on with your heal , this acts like neutral safety switch.engine will not turn over if you don't step on it. Key will be on left side of dash - turn all the way to right for starter- glow plug switch will proably look like old push button starter switch and be on right side of dash Hope you win the bet - and REMEMBER ALOT OF GLOW PLUG BEFORE YOU TRY TO START!


----------



## OneWelder (May 6, 2008)

In looking this over I see I can not spell PROBABLY


----------

